
Apple's MacBook gets faster processors, longer battery life, and rose gold color - ghshephard
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/19/11455044/apple-macbook-processor-upgrade-rose-gold
======
ghshephard
Actual press release here:
[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160419005558/en/Appl...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160419005558/en/Apple-
Updates-MacBook-Latest-Processors-Longer-Battery)

------
brudgers
More discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11526666](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11526666)

------
ghshephard
And, as of 9:00 AM Eastern, attempting to click on "Buy" gets you the
following: \- "The page you’re looking for can’t be found."

